# King's Krypt Haunt 2011



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a link to some photos from our 2011 Circus Haunt titled "The Kreep House": http://kingskrypthaunt.wordpress.com/2011-haunt/.
Enjoy!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a good job with your signs. I really like that B&W shot of the figural tombstone with the house in the background. I also like the dude in the hat


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great pics! I agree with Roxy. I like this one.


----------

